# Any good stock screeners for canadian stocks?



## warp (Sep 4, 2010)

There are several great screeners for US stocks.

One I use at times is Finviz.com

It has some interesting screening tools.

MSNmoney had a great free screener that I used to use.....but one day they just stopped offering it....I have no idea why.

Anyway,

Do any of the posters here know of any good and reliable stock screeners or sites for CANADIAN stocks??

Most of the screeners I have seen up here are pretty useless.

If you would share , it would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

The only one I know is the globeinvestor screener. Unfortunately, it's not nearly as good as the US ones. Here is a recent article I wrote on the top Canadian Stock Screeners.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> The only one I know is the globeinvestor screener. Unfortunately, it's not nearly as good as the US ones.


The GlobeinvestorGold Advanced Stock Filter is as good as the US ones, but, it's not free. Take the two week free trial to decide for yourself. 

FWIW, the portfolio tracking software is worth the annual subscription fee on its own. Everything else that you have access to is a bonus.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

scomac, do you have experience with the MSN portfolio tracker? If so, how does it compare to GlobeInvestorGold?


----------



## cwiebe (Sep 29, 2009)

I use the TDW (waterhouse) stock screener tools and the portfolio tracker. The portfolio is one of the few that handles dividend payments properly.


----------



## scomac (Aug 22, 2009)

FrugalTrader said:


> scomac, do you have experience with the MSN portfolio tracker? If so, how does it compare to GlobeInvestorGold?


No.


----------



## jamiechese (Jul 13, 2010)

I figure I would add my input/links on this topic....as I have come across a couple really neat websites for tracking investments aswell as stock screeners.

First off, I am in the process of opening up a Qtrade investment account and I will let you know how well their screener works, as I have heard in reviews it really is quite nice (along with their stock/investing research etc)

www.qtrade.ca

The next one is Stockhouse, I use this to track my "practice" portfolios....its pretty similar to most but it also offers a "Technical Stock Screener". Along with all the other awesome resources it has its a decent website.

www.stockhouse.com (For some reason I am having trouble accessing it, this is the first time since I found it that its gone down, unless its just on my end).

The second option would be to follow blogs/websites like Stingy Investor as he has some neat stock ideas, although remember to always do your own research. 

www.ndir.com


Note: I use these sites personally although your experience may differ


----------

